# The Infamous Jagermeister Commercial



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Here it is. The infamous Jagermeister commercial. We were all very, very drunk that night. And for some reason, I had an ice cream scoop.

http://www.unpleasantstreet.com/personal/badass-jager_commercial.wmv


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Why DO you have that scoop?

That's so f'ing absurd. You should send it to Jager. See if they wanna use it.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Hehehe... Jager... Dirt...


----------



## lipstikgrl (May 14, 2005)

i cant get enough of that!!!! i can absolutely see that as a jager commercial!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

ROTFLMAO! That is great! Thank you, Thank you Zombie! I need to go find some deep dark german dirt..NOW!!


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Now you need to a Yukon Commerical, Zombie.


----------

